# Ojinaga to Zacatecas... Anyone driven it recently



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has any recent experience driving from Ojinaga (border with Presidio
TX), through Torreon to Zacatecas.

Looking for thoughts on time, scenery, security?

Jorocho


----------

